# The door of the devil



## Dalia (Jan 26, 2018)

The story







The door of the devil (or door of the white lady) is located in the countryside of western Dijon, after Plombières-lès-Dijon, in the town of Daix.

It is supposed to be evil, various legends have spread: if you drive past, the engine stops; apparitions of the white lady; appearances of the devil; disappearance of visitors; etc.

Legend has it that if you enter through a door and come out the same (and not the other) the misfortune will fall on us.


Well the reality is less funny, the weapons above the door do not represent the devil but a Phrygian cap. This comes from the former owner (and sponsor of the construction of this door), Adolphe Bonnet. The door was probably built in the 19th century. This is actually the old entrance to the Champmoron farm. The captions on the door seem fairly recent, probably created in the late 80s.

Nothing extraordinary then, maybe some will-o'-the-wisps, but especially continual degradation by the curious who come to tag and break bottles by the door. Note that a sect ("Love and mercy") regularly attended the place at the end of the 90s.

A testimony :
I had the opportunity as scout leader, to have the cocal of my group, in the farm of Champmoron, located just above the door. I knew the testimonies on this mystere. So I saw the accesses underground which connects the door of the devil has this farm, noting that big iron door that closes the end of the tunnel where so many researchers have been stranded in front of this door. You must know, that beyond this iron gate, there is the courtyard from the farm, but another underground descends from the courtyard, and over a long distance joins the vault of the old castle Talant.Pour the mysteries of the door of the devil, I actually heard and my cubs too, of strange noises, a night we spent at the local, coming from the bottom of the hill, near the door of the devil. With my deputy, we went to see what was happening and I can tell you that the appearance of the white lady is not a myth, we saw her sitting near the door, and this feeling we felt like we were next to her, and suddenly we heard a shout of beast, which we could not identify, and the white lady fled into the wood.After being reassembled On the farm, our Cubs told us that they too heard this cry, and that the dogs started to bark, and if they had not been fastened, were ready to go to the wood. We have witnessed that 'inexplicable.


Porte du diable (Plombière-lès-Dijon) - bohwaz


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2018)

Were you able to feel the unearthly electricity from her?
I have felt it twice at 2 different places.
One was in the Birdcage Theater in Tombstone Arizona.
The other was at our local VFW.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 26, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Were you able to feel the unearthly electricity from her?
> I have felt it twice at 2 different places.
> One was in the Birdcage Theater in Tombstone Arizona.
> The other was at our local VFW.


I've never been to this place but I heard about the BirdCage Theater on the show Ghost Adventure this place seems to have some supernatural electricity


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2018)

It's weird once you feel it.
It feels like electricity without the feeling of the zap .
It's very hard to explain until you experience it.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 26, 2018)

Dalia said:


> The story
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would love to have that awesome thing in my back yard!!! Can you box it up and send it to me? Do you take Paypal??


----------



## Dalia (Jan 26, 2018)

peach174 said:


> It's weird once you feel it.
> It feels like electricity without the feeling of the zap .
> It's very hard to explain until you experience it.


I agree some place is ereance filled with electricity there is an atmosphere that makes us uncomfortable as if the walls remember what happen and the missing remains in the place where they disappeared


----------



## Dalia (Jan 26, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > The story
> ...



In my area there are plenty of ancient monuments Jules Cesar would have come here it is ancient region one the first in France


----------



## JGalt (Jan 26, 2018)

Dalia said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...




Thinking...

1. Get metal detector and shovel.

2. Go to France.

3. Profit!! $$$


----------



## Dalia (Jan 26, 2018)

I have a friend who lives in Corsica he harvests many old currencies he posted it to my forum.
He finds very beautiful thing.


----------

